# New pictures of my loft



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All

Here is where I got to this week with my loft. I also got the fronts made to my nesting boxes. One problem with the loft, the other night we had a thunderstorm and it moved it on the blocks it sits on. Guess I will have to run a strap over the top and tie it down. The insulated garage door panels are not very heavy. I went on a treasure hunt the other day in the junk yard and found a aluminum cart that a hospital used to put food trays on, then I transformed it into my sputnik along with a few hunting arrows.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lookin' Good!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

What a great use of a garage door. Looks great.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really cute. I like it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks nice 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job! What lucky pijies you have.


----------

